# Not excatly for this Forum,



## Hellfire

Anyway I need a new pc, good, fast and lots of Ram and nice large HDD, not to expensive either so if anyone has one for sale please PM me, In england is Very Ideal,

many thanks


----------



## Fure6

how much are you willing to spend? no one can find a pc for someone with out knowing their budget...


----------



## Praetor

Yes indeed, either give a budget or give a basic spec & intent-of-usage


----------



## Hellfire

Ok here we go,

A nice 1.5-2.0ghz min
a decent 128meg graphics card capable of playing HL2
512ram DDR
sound card obviously lol,
Large HDD probably 80gig(ish)
CD/RW maybe Dvd,
Monitor, 
At least 4usb ports for my printers/cams, on the front,
and Room for a second HDD or a another cd/dvd rw
kayboard no mouses needed but will accept as I have a decent trackball

I think thats aboyt it, budget anything between £0 lol and about £500maybe more depends, give me a quote,


----------



## Praetor

> a decent 128meg graphics card capable of playing HL2


Dude a GeForce3Ti500 can play HL2 (and i've checked) ... not too well but it's capable ... somewhere between a GF3Ti500 and a GF4Ti4200 is the minimum for HL2. Ideally anything above Ti4400 can handle HL2.

_Western Digital 160GB 7200 8MB_ - $120USD 
_Chenming601AE+400W Enermax_ - $75USD 
_Thermaltake SilentBoost/ExtremeVolcano12_ - $45USD 
_OCZ PC3200 2x256MB_ - $160USD 
_LiteOn 52x32x52 or LG CDRW/DVD ComboDrive_ - $30USD 
_AMD AthlonXP 3200 Barton_ - $125USD 
_Abit NF7-S_ - $100USD 
_Radeon9600Pro/GFX5700U_ - $145USD 
Net cost $800USD

You can throw in a soundcard or use the Soundstorm. Your call if you want to get a monitor at the cost of cheaping out on some of the parts


----------



## Hellfire

Mmmm.. well the nets not a problem I got a usb DSL modem.. but I'd prefer to look for a complete system/tower instead of building one, 

Thank you mate.


----------



## Praetor

> but I'd prefer to look for a complete system/tower instead of building one


Then get some store to build you a custom rig


----------



## Hellfire

then it costs alot more if I buy it, second hand I don't mind but a brand new one would set me back alot, up and even a grand


----------



## Praetor

> then it costs alot more if I buy it


I dont live over in England but it shouldnt be too different: it wont cost more ... wait that's a bad way of saying it. I should say "you will end up spending a certain amount of money anyways, you might as well get a good system or at least a system with parts you want rather than some jumbaloo of cheap parts scrambled together ot make the most profit"


----------



## 4W4K3

1. if you CAN'T build it yourself...learn.
2. if you're too busy to build it yourself...make time.
3. if you're just too lazy to build it yourself...get off your butt.

in my opinion there is NO excuse to not build your own computer. its worth it, you learn more, you have fun...i dont see why people go and spend $2K on a manufactured computer when you could save $300 (estimate) immediate and overtime probably alot more. manufacturer upgrades will drain your wallet. just an opinion...


----------



## pipit

4W4K3 said:
			
		

> just an opinion...



a great one.....  

i'll try it someday. if the fund has alredy been collected.


----------



## Praetor

> if you're too busy to build it yourself...make time.


Not a feasible option for everyone .. which is a good thing because then i can make me some cash


----------



## Hellfire

4W4K3 said:
			
		

> 1. if you CAN'T build it yourself...learn.
> 2. if you're too busy to build it yourself...make time.
> 3. if you're just too lazy to build it yourself...get off your butt.
> 
> in my opinion there is NO excuse to not build your own computer. its worth it, you learn more, you have fun...i dont see why people go and spend $2K on a manufactured computer when you could save $300 (estimate) immediate and overtime probably alot more. manufacturer upgrades will drain your wallet. just an opinion...




I cant build my own pc.. the one I am on is homemade, my mates one i built.. my old one i built..

I don't have time to build my own one or aquire the parts because I do not have time..


----------



## 4W4K3

Hellfire said:
			
		

> I don't have time to build my own one or aquire the parts because I do not have time..



that my friend is not any excuse in my book! if you work all day, stay up at night a few extra hours. not ALL night...just a few, 2-3. in a weeks time you have a compter built....maybe sooner. if you seriously have NO time in your life to do things to save you money you should think about re-planning your schedule. it might not be instintaneous, but say you have an event next week that you could afford to miss...miss it and take a break from life. dont even build your computer. just find gaps in your schedule to rest and after a while you might want to actually build it part by part. thats what i do, tooke me a good 2 weeks to get my first computer built cuz i was in skool lol.


----------



## Praetor

Indeedy because is it really neccesary to spend an extra $400-$1000 "becauase you dont have time"? Maybe. But I wouldnt think so. It dont take that long to build a computer (hell the hardest thing there is to it is getting the mobo attatched to the case )


----------



## Hellfire

The reason I don't have time is because I've been out of hospital for 2weeks, I can barely get to a PC as it is..


----------



## Praetor

> The reason I don't have time is because I've been out of hospital for 2weeks, I can barely get to a PC as it is..


No need to justify to us  (well not to me at least, I can definitely understand not having enough time) .... the point me and 4W4K3 are trying to convey is that it costs so much more than its worth to have it store bought. The second best option would be to find yourself a tech savvy friend to either do it for free or cheap


----------



## 4W4K3

Praetor said:
			
		

> the point me and 4W4K3 are trying to convey is that it costs so much more than its worth to have it store bought. The second best option would be to find yourself a tech savvy friend to either do it for free or cheap



you say it so much better than me lol


----------



## Praetor

> you say it so much better than me lol


LOL I'm a diplomat


----------



## Hellfire

I would do it, well I got offered a comp from here so maybe, now it's over budget though so I gotta try and find some more capital..


----------



## Praetor

> I gotta try and find some more capital..


LOL I know that feeling


----------



## 4W4K3

i'm in debt $10 lol...dangit.


----------



## Hellfire

wow.. i need £500


----------



## Swifty

Hellfire, ello .

Have a look on www.specialreserve.net and get their mag, if your a member (cost is £7) you get everything in their ex.VAT. If you got your self a monitor and keyboard/mouse, you can build your self a half decent PC for under £200. 

PC World /) have got some good offers on where you can get your self an entire PC for about £300. Also have a look at www.europc.co.uk & take a look at Dell's site. I was thinking that the Dimension 2400 would be ok for you. £241 +VAT. There's also www.ebuyer.co.uk and www.dabs.com


----------



## Hellfire

hey thanks mate,

btw.. tisn't jay is this?


----------

